# When should we take the USMLE?



## kishmish (Aug 11, 2008)

When is a good time to take each of the steps of USMLE? And when do they have to be done by? Like by internship or residency? 
I am talking about students who are doing MBBS, when should they take it? When will they be prepared for each step?


----------



## Maha Raza (May 13, 2009)

aww no reply! : )


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

The best time to take the USMLE will be after graduation. You'll have about 8 months in which you can take Step 1, step 2 and step 3. You should have all three finished before applying for residency. Step 1 is absolutely mandatory to even apply for residency. Step 2 and 3 are also compulsory however you may still be considered at some schools if your step 1 score is extremely high and you show proof that you are scheduled to take step 2 and step 3 very soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 19, 2007)

Well I tend to disagree a bit. Most programs require applicants to be ecfmg certified for consideration. And that includes Step 1 and Step 2 (CK and CS). Only programs offering H1b visa require applicants to have step 3 cleared. As far as the right time to take steps is concerned, it all depends on you. I know a few people who took step 1 right after completing 4th year and got great scores. But for many, the best time is after final year. Remember that you will not have a 2nd attempt on steps exams unless you don't clear it.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Yeah, that's what I said-- *some* places will allow you to apply and consider your application with just a step 1 score but most programs don't. Step 3 you can take care of before you start the intern year.

There's no real point to taking steps at the end of 4th year since the earliest match you can apply for is still going to be the one that happens the calendar year following your graduation year. As far as I know almost all medical colleges in Pakistan graduate their final year classes from October to December, maybe January at the latest. I'd rather wait till I graduate and use those 6 months afterward to study instead of trying to do it while in med school.

It might save you time in terms of getting a visa but otherwise I don't see the benefit. One other exception applies for this year however which is anyone who takes the step 1 exam now will save themselves the trouble of having to learn how to take the revised step 1 format that will begin in 2010.


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Excuse me for necro-ing this thread, but MastahRiz, could you elaborate on why you think its best to take the exam after graduation?

Also, I heard the house job is pretty much compulsory before you can apply for residency in the US? is this true? Or does it just boost your chances of getting a residency/affect them at all?


----------

